# BUG REPORT: Inexplicable loss of an OTA channel



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I've read the description Mark posted of the OTA bug. It appeared to be related to an OTA signal that was strong become weak or unstable. What I, and at least a few others, are experiencing may or may not be the same or related to what Mark initially posted. So, I thought it worthy of a new thread.

I've only manually added a few of the OTA DTV channels available in Los Angeles. KCBS (DTV 60 mapped to 2) is easy to add. KNBC (DTV 36 mapped to 4) however, often takes a number of attempts to get it to show up in the listing, even though it registers a strength of over 100 in the setup screen. 

Initially, I can get to these channels. But before too long, when I try to select one of them, instead of a picture, I get a black screen with a message that the channel isn't available. After than I have to manually delete the channel and then add it back in again. Frequently, the 921 will reboot during this process. I don't think there is any problem with the OTA signal. I've monitored these channels on my 811 and they consistently have a strong signal with no significant variation in signal strength. That's why I'm wondering if this bug is different from what Mark posted which appears to be related to weak signals.

I also noted that when in the manual timer setup, KCBS is correctly listed once as 002-01. However, KNBC, which doesn't have any additional subchannels is listed twice, both as 004-01.

Boot Version: 120B
Flash Version: F051
SW Version: L142HECD-N


----------



## Rodney (Aug 22, 2003)

I am having the exact same problem except my 921 has never rebooted on its own.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

When you manually add the channel, make sure the display says Channel Locked! under the bar graph before you save it. If it doesn't say that, it won't be added to the list. My guess is the 921 isn't reading the PSIP data of the channel right if it won't say Channel Locked!.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

I can't recall if it didn't say Channel Locked on those occasions when I couldn't add the channel. But eventually, I can add it. But then of course, there inevitably comes the time when the channel can't be found (the message given) even though it's still listed in the guide and in the local menu list. That's when I have to manually delete it and add it again.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

To me this is part of the same 8vsb tuner problem.
It is worse when tuned to a weak signal that breaksup & then you will get ch. so so not found. Then ANY subsequent channel will not tune despite known good signal (THE BUG).
I end up just doing a smart card in\out reboot. My channels stay put in the guide & will then work as long as I have a good lock from the beginning of channel tuning. I do NOT have to delete & readd.

Also it seems to NOT like switching from one OTA channel to another regardless of SS.
What I have begun to do (hopefully until software update!) is tune to an OTA. Then if I want to go to another OTA, I tune to a satellite HD or SD channel FIRST. Then tune directly (or via guide) to the NEXT OTA channel of interest. This seems to keep the 8vsb tuner from locking up for now.


----------



## mofiz (May 21, 2003)

thanks for the input, how do u tune to a OTA ch directly? for my local NBC 3.1 if I press 3 it takes me no where but to Ch 101 and can u pause your Local Fox OTA? I am not able to....during the NFL game yesterday I found out first. I am in Cleveland area.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

mofiz said:


> thanks for the input, how do u tune to a OTA ch directly? for my local NBC 3.1 if I press 3 it takes me no where but to Ch 101 and can u pause your Local Fox OTA? I am not able to....during the NFL game yesterday I found out first. I am in Cleveland area.


the OTA need to be entered thus:
for 3.1 = 00301
21.1 = 02101
if sub channel #2 = 00302 etc......

the OTA tuner is linked to the hard drive. You can use all the DVR functions such as record, pause. etc...


----------



## SteveB (Aug 18, 2004)

Jerry G said:


> I've only manually added a few of the OTA DTV channels available in Los Angeles. KCBS (DTV 60 mapped to 2) is easy to add. KNBC (DTV 36 mapped to 4) however, often takes a number of attempts to get it to show up in the listing, even though it registers a strength of over 100 in the setup screen.
> 
> Initially, I can get to these channels. But before too long, when I try to select one of them, instead of a picture, I get a black screen with a message that the channel isn't available. After than I have to manually delete the channel and then add it back in again. Frequently, the 921 will reboot during this process. I don't think there is any problem with the OTA signal. I've monitored these channels on my 811 and they consistently have a strong signal with no significant variation in signal strength. That's why I'm wondering if this bug is different from what Mark posted which appears to be related to weak signals.
> 
> I also noted that when in the manual timer setup, KCBS is correctly listed once as 002-01. However, KNBC, which doesn't have any additional subchannels is listed twice, both as 004-01.


I had the same problem on my 921. Deleted the channel and rescanned the digital channels. Found that KNBC has changed their DTV channels, added 004-02, a weather channel. This must have messed up the previous mapping.


----------

